# Car Insurance now due. Big percentage increase on last years premium.



## Laramie (30 Dec 2015)

I got my car insurance renewal recently. Premium has gone from €260 to €370. Has anyone out there negotiated any good deals recently?


----------



## DMcL1971 (30 Dec 2015)

My renewal is not due for another month but I had a quick look around recently and all the quotes I got had gone up by about 50-75%. There was an article on this in The Journal today.

http://www.thejournal.ie/irish-car-insurance-2523991-Dec2015/


----------



## Ravima (30 Dec 2015)

Motor and home insurance have now become commodity items and like bread or milk, you need to shop around whenever you need it. Companies tend to give discounts to new customers to entice them in, rather than giving discounts to established customers.


----------



## Laramie (31 Dec 2015)

O.K.  So far I have attempted 5 online quotes. First online quote was AXA. I had to input lots of personal details plus my wife's details before getting a quote at €30 more than my renewal. Within 5 minutes I also got a phone call from an AXA rep who managed to get the quote down to €370. Nice person but I am not going to move insurers for offering me the same quote as my renewal.

Next was Aviva. Again I had to input lots of information and got quote at €338. This is €32 cheaper than my renewal.

Next was Zurich. I had to input lots of personal information for both myself and my wife. At the end of all this inputting I was told that they could not give me a quote and I was asked to phone them. Nobody there to phone me it seems. What a waste of time. I am a normal driver, driving a normal car, no claims or penalty points. Driving for 40 years. My wife the same.

Next was Liberty. Again I had to input information but not as much as other companies. Offered me insurance for €365. This is €5 cheaper than my renewal. I remember when Liberty first set up they would phone me immediately after I had inputted my details and really fought hard for my business. Not any more it seems.

Next was AIG. Again I had to input lots of personal information for both myself and my wife. After this process I was told that I would have to phone them for a quote. Another complete waste of time.

So both Zurich and AIG are gathering all this information about me online then not giving me a quotation. One even asked me about my home insurance renewal date in the middle of my car insurance quote.

They all have a 1890 number to phone. I have a free landline calls package with my phone provider but I have to pay for 1890 calls. It would be helpful if these companies gave a normal landline number for people like me.


----------



## Guns N Roses (31 Dec 2015)

Laramie said:


> They all have a 1890 number to phone. I have a free landline calls package with my phone provider but I have to pay for 1890 calls. It would be helpful if these companies gave a normal landline number for people like me.



You should find landline numbers for all the major insurance companies on the link below.

http://www.saynoto1890.com/


----------



## Guns N Roses (31 Dec 2015)

Laramie said:


> I got my car insurance renewal recently. Premium has gone from €260 to €370. Has anyone out there negotiated any good deals recently?



The best deal is not necessarily the cheapest one. You should look at the excesses which apply, the reputation of the company, the quality of their claims section, their williness to pay out in the event of a claim as well as the general T&C's. Not all policies are the same.

Both my wife and I have policies with AXA for over ten years which qualifies us for their lifetime NCD protection. Having never had a claim ever, my wife had to make 3 claims in the space of the last two years. The NCD protection certainly saved us money a lot of money in the long term.

As for me, I have windscreen cover included in my policy. This is well worth the increased cost as I often have to replace windscreens ever 2-3 years due to the large amount of time I spend on the road.


----------



## Laramie (31 Dec 2015)

Guns N Roses said:


> The best deal is not necessarily the cheapest one. You should look at the excesses which apply, the reputation of the company, the quality of their claims section, their williness to pay out in the event of a claim as well as the general T&C's. Not all policies are the same.



I should have said that I was comparing like with like. I have hopped between companies over the years and I have always carried my NCD with me. I have also looked at step back NCD and paying an extra premium to hold my full NCD like you.

I drive circa 2000 Kms per year. My wife even less. Why have two cars?  That's another topic. I know that accidents can happen anytime and you don't have to have a big mileage to have an accident. I need to get the cheapest premium to legally drive on the road.


----------



## jim (8 Feb 2016)

so after all of that where is the cheapest car insurance?...not too interested in the "best" just the cheapest.


----------



## peteb (8 Feb 2016)

There isnt one size fits all unfortunately.  From my own shopping around I found Aviva direct  the cheapest .  however it comes down to every individual factor - different insurers have different view on cars etc.


----------



## Marigold77 (4 Apr 2016)

Finally sorted my car insurance. My car is sixteen years old and I am over 70 and this year has been an.....interesting... experience. Many companies will not even give a quote and those who do would give you a heart attack. Finally had a reasonable quote from Bank of Ireland and after several weeks on cover sorting documentation out, (missing UK driving licence..)  now have the disc etc. Just under E500 and by far the cheapest. Aviva apparently raise premiums the second year..


----------



## Learner2015 (4 Apr 2016)

I went with a broker for the first time ever this year - on a like for like quote they saved me c€250 over my renewal with zurich and all the other big ones


----------

